

Show HN: AmberExpress - order any product on your mobile device with just 2 taps - sradu
http://blog.amber.io/post/amberexpress-order-any-product-on-your-mobile-device

======
toddmorey
Fantastic idea and fantastic hack (OnDemand VPN) to enable the banner. Two
questions:

1\. Do you store the bank card, address, etc. locally or on your servers?

2\. Do you worry about Apple / Google replicating the functionality of this
service? Seems like one of those ideas that's super clever, but really leaves
me wishing it was just baked in.

~~~
sradu
We store the shipping/payment info if you create an account. The idea behind
it is that entering information on mobile is a hassle and with amberExpress
you enter it once and then it works across all stores.

During the summer we went through the PCI DSS process. PCI DSS is a standard
for secure handling of credit card data. This means we have to abide by a very
strict set of rules of storage/usage.

At the same time, if you don't have an account all your information is
volatile and disappears after the order is placed.

When it comes to 2, the truth is we wish it was baked in too. That's why we
implemented it the way we did. All we can do / focus on is on building an
amazing service.

------
rguldener
Very nice hack with the OnDemand VPN, would have never guessed something like
that exists in iOS. Also like the idea of amber.io, impressive number of
retailers already on board! Would love to hear from people using the API about
their experience.

Keep on hacking!

~~~
mrmch
The OnDemand VPN hack is pretty cool -- I'm left wondering how/if this can be
transferred to Android? Is it any harder because third party browsers are much
more prevalent on Android?

~~~
sradu
According to this:
[https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=25843](https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=25843)
iOS is the only platform that does VPN OnDemand.

I have to look into making it work on Android, I'm sure there are ways to get
it working, but it will probably be a different approach than iOS.

------
razvanr
One of the cofounders here, we're quite chatty so feel free to reach out :)

~~~
mirceagoia
Who else is doing the same :)? Competitors?

~~~
razvanr
As far as we know this is currently the only B2C approach built on top of an
API that can place orders on ecommerce websites.

------
kvogt
Very clever. It's Amazon-style checkout for any retail site.

------
kposehn
This is one hell of a service :)

~~~
razvanr
Thanks for the support!

